# Signature bettas?



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to post. But I was thinking about getting my signature updated to match the fish I have as my current signature art has a few that have since passed on. I love my current art, but I've lost three of those fish and have gotten more since and I don't want to overload anyone. I also don't know if there's a limit to how many pictures you can attach to your signature. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in doing my boys and girls? Here are pictures:

Elrond White Crowntail male:








Calcifer Koi HMPK male:






















Tadashi Red Dragon HMPK male:








Sammy Multi VT male:








Draco Multi VT male baby:








Skye Multi Grizzle CT male baby:








Lucifer orange Crowntail male:








Loki marble samurai HMPK male:















Millie White/Blue bicolor CT female:








Amara White/Red/Blue CT female:








Pandora Salamander EEHMPK female:








Misha Red/Blue bicolor HMPK male:















Leviathan Copper Devil HMPK giant male:








Aithusa Red/White Samurai HMPK male:








Asgard Black Orchid Crowntail male:








Prince Wild type King male:








Haku Mustard Gas Crowntail male:








If not no biggie.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a few.  Loving your bettas! <3


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Even if I did add the new Bettas to it, there's no way it would fit anymore. :/ They would have to be so tiny you couldn't really make them out.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I figured it wouldn't. Oh well. I'll just keep the old one up.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I can try and see how it looks if you want. I need to know who to take out though. The two females and the last one?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want to. And yes the two females and the last one.


----------

